# اريد معلومات عن جهاز قياس تخثر الدم coagulation analyers



## yaser badi (29 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو منكم مساعدتي في تحضير مشروع تخرج عن جهاز قياس تخثر الدم .
من حيث التصميم ـ وطريقة عمله ـ ورسم الدوائر الالكترونية له .
 ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير .................​


----------



## الغانمى (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*بعض اللينكات*

*http://www.medcompare.com/matrix/1706/POC-Coagulation-Analyzers-
(PT-and-INR).html

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m3230/is_11_34/ai_94777974


http://www.cap.org/apps/docs/cap_today/surveys/coagSurvIntro.html
*


----------



## yehia el hussein (7 مايو 2011)

good informtion than u


----------

